# different ways to wire a outlet controlled by switch?



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

curious on how a outlet (both plugs, not one) can be controlled by a switch. any diagrams or pics? thanks


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

One a half switched receptacle the brass tab is broken off. There would also be a constant hot on one of the screws. Depending on the wiring scheme there would be a couple of options for the switched duplex.


----------



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> One a half switched receptacle the brass tab is broken off. There would also be a constant hot on one of the screws. Depending on the wiring scheme there would be a couple of options for the switched duplex.


If you break off the tab wouldn't just one half be powered? I'm asking about both being powered on/off by the switch


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

fabian said:


> If you break off the tab wouldn't just one half be powered? I'm asking about both being powered on/off by the switch


 Yes that is correct. Usually what people do is run a 3 wire from the switch to the rec install the black wire to one of the brass screws and the red to the other break the tab and have one rec hot all the time and the other switched. White wire going to the silver screw and not breaking the tabon that side.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)




----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

codeone said:


> Yes that is correct. Usually what people do is run a 3 wire from the switch to the rec install the black wire to one of the brass screws and the red to the other break the tab and have one rec hot all the time and the other switched. White wire going to the silver screw and not breaking the tabon that side.


You could have both (individual ) receptacles switched, by installing a duplex (a/o opposed to 2-gang) switch and running ALL three wires to the DUPLEX receptacle. But you might have an issue with "Box Fill", if installed in certain ways, like on a 2-gang box or with a 2-gang cover! (No matter what) Don't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!:no:!


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)




----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

There are several different ways to wire this. Power could go to the switch first, the receptacle first. There could unswitched power going to other receptacles.
Any drawing you see for a light fixture can be used by substituting a receptacle in place of the light.


----------



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

300zx said:


>


so if i pull the switch out. and see only 14/2 wire. then its got to be hooked up like above right? because both top and bottom plugs on the outlet get worked by the switch.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

> so if i pull the switch out. and see only 14/2 wire. then its got to be hooked up like above right? because both top and bottom plugs on the outlet get worked by the switch.


 Yes, If you have 14/3 wire then the other diagram will work and you have to break the tab on the hots.:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

300zx said:


>


sorry to bump an old post but this is what im looking for. however if i wanted to control 2 outlets how would i wire in the 2nd outlet?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You could pigtail off the switch or wire from the second set of screws on the receptacle. Depends on the physical arrangement and locations.


----------

